# Lice and treatment of



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so I have always had an issue with lice only during winter months and I think it was because I bought bedding that I put down the last 2 winters and it had to have been in there. (Hence using different bedding from now on!!)

Anyway, I have used Permectrin II diluted and then down the spine - but it doesn't seem to be getting them.

This weekend I am pulling all bedding out, digging out the winter stuff and taking care of business..... but what do you use and the dosage for MINIS.

I have open does, pregnant does in all areas of gestation, and also lactating does (not milking for the family)- so please specify who / what the product can be used on.

I am looking for something that could take care of both types of lice, as I am not sure as to which it is.

Thanks


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a combination of DE and eucalyptus essential oil and lavender essential oil mixed with olive oil and put it on the lice. They can't stand the smell of the oils so they just leave the goat.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We haven't used anything for lice in a very long time though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you just midline it down their back? What is DE? What is the ratio of the oils and DE?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Diamatious Earth.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Diatomaceous Earth, its ground up sea shells and it basically cuts them and makes them bleed to death(the bugs not the goats, don't breathe it in though) That you can use like any other lice dust.

For the essential oils, its 5-10 drops of EO's(you can do 5 drops of each) per tablespoon of olive oil. What I did was put it on the areas that were the most infested with lice. Then I came back whenever the nits hatched and put it on again. I"ve noticed that favorite places lice like to congregate is on the shoulders and the hindquarters. If they have lice really bad you can rub the oil all over, and if the oil doesn't seem strong enough, add more essential oil to it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always use the Sevin dust, in the spring I clean out thouroghly and spread it in the sheds....up the walls as well, it keeps flies to a minimum too. For the goats I dust well over the rumps and back, fluffing their fur backwards at the same time....I only ever had one goat with lice and she came to me that way. Lice are gone and haven't come back :wink: 

O and the sevin is cheap! A 3 # bag runs about $5 and I use a shaker can...small coffee can with holes in the lid. And it is safe to use on all your goaties....I just make sure my milkers get a good rub down of their udders and bellies to get any extra off befre I milk. The youngest I've used it on with kids is 3 weeks, and I've used it in the wintr when my does are preggy with no problems.....just used a dust mask when you are dousing the barn with it


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, seven is what I use.....my newest guy came to me with some and I have been using it on all boys and I also sprinkled it on the floor when I cleaned out their pens......vet told me once a week until I see that they are gone and no nits.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I always sprinkle DE in my goats bedding and on their coats. Make sure when you buy DE that it's FOOD GRADE DE. The other kind is for pools. If it says 85% Silicon Dioxide then it's not Food Grade DE.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Straight permectrin CDS 1cc per 50lbs so says the lable -- I run it down their backs. Leaves a nice greasy mark on their skin when you clip them though 

Sevin works too - I just rubb it all over


----------



## mekasmom (Feb 23, 2009)

I just give my goats 2cc of ivermectin. It kills lice and some types of worms at the same time. Repeat in 10 days or so. Some people inject it, but I just give it by mouth.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Ivomec Eprinex pour on wormer. The only thing we have found that kills 100% of lice in the past 23 years raising goats. Has zero milk withdrawal. Was recomended by UC Davis for lice.


----------



## HopeDadAnn (Jul 24, 2013)

Me and my dad has a goat problem recently we bought a goat at the sale and then she died 1 week later but the baby of her is alive but after she died 2 more died,we worm them every 60 days, and before the ones died they had the runs and my dad gave them oral electrolyte to keep them hydrated and still dead,recently we had one that got sickly and died and she had a baby 2 weeks ago the babies fine and eating well,no sign of sickness,but we still havent found out the problem of why they keep dying,any suggestions?


----------

